# Quick Question



## qhle479 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello all,


Its been about 3 weeks since Bentley has been home with us. He seems do be doing great! My question is do you think its more entertaining for him if I get another companion. My finacee and I pretty much give him our full attention when we are home I just don't know if I should get him a friend or not. Is there alot of owners out there with just one maltese?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I have one Maltese (8 months old-Kosmo) and he seems to do just fine. He's really good at amusing himself!







I do know there are a lot of people on this forum with multiple dogs who can give you info on that. Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would wait until he's older if you want another. Puppies can often bond more to one another than to their owners. Also, it's nice to dote on one pup at a time.







Cosy and Toy are almost 2 yrs apart and it was much easier than two pups would be at once.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

I only have one maltese. She is three years old ( actually 3 1/2 ). I have really enjoyed her being the only one & she seems to like it also. She gets all the attention and affection and doesn't have to share! I recently bagan to think of adding another dog to our family for the only reason of keeping her company while I am at work. I posted a question about that under the Anything Goes section and have received alot of really great replies. You should go there and read the different replies. They have really helped me alot!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Our Shiva is almost 2 and we added a new puppy, Stewie, a month ago. I also read it was ideal to wait until the first dog is around 2. Its been great having a second puppy, he is learning a lot faster because he sees what Shiva does. Plus he was 6 months old when we got him, so that helps. It is a lot of fun having 2 to love!

I was warned when I joined this site that there are subliminal messages to get another malt, and sure enough it was true.









Good luck with your decision and welcome to SM!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I vote two. We added malt babies to our family after our malt Ivory passed away and got two from the same litter since there was such an age gap between them and our Yorkie. Smartest move ever. They are so happy to have each other and are like little peas in a pod. Although very happy to be without each other in the house too. Lily has hopped down from the bed and come to keep me company on the computer and her brother is sawing logs with hubby and Gidget. Lily just wanted her mama. 
Aimee


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (qhle479 @ Jul 26 2007, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=411013


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Its been about 3 weeks since Bentley has been home with us. He seems do be doing great! My question is do you think its more entertaining for him if I get another companion. My finacee and I pretty much give him our full attention when we are home I just don't know if I should get him a friend or not. Is there alot of owners out there with just one maltese?[/B]



Speaking from experience , I have to agree with CuteCosyNToy. We had 2 boys from the same litter. My husband and I agreed next time we would get one pup first (then wait a while before getting another puppy) because they bonded together stronger than they did with us...despite the amount of time we spent with them. 

Also, it's a lot easier to deal with one pup instead of two for several reasons. Just example, if one gets sick...and passes it on to the other...:faint:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i would wait a bit too.suga was 2 when we got obi.. :Sunny Smile: jo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, where the heck did this post come from? It's over a year old!!!! 

If you're still wondering...... It's ok now, your first pup should be trained by now -so go ahead and get another one- :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

I have 2 boys and my first was nearly one when we got the second, i thought it would be taking all the attention away from our first boy,but it wasnt like that at all they get on great...... but i think my boy would have been just fine if it was just him.
we only got the second one because he still had no home to go to after 12 weeks in the world.....that and he was so cute!


----------

